# Logo Freehand!



## pharcyde (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich muss für meine Schule eine Logo gestalten. Der Firmenname lautet
MediNet24. Es handelt sich um eine fiktive Firma, die Medikamente über das Internet vertreibt.
Irgendwie bin ich mit meinen Entwürfen garnicht zufrieden.
Vielleicht hat ja ein kreativer Kopf Lust und Zeit mir irggendwelche Tipps zu geben.

Danke


----------



## Lord Brain (13. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht kannst du deine Entwürfe, Skizzen oder der Gleichen mal hier vorstellen.
Dann kann man eventuell  besser auf Probleme eingehen und Hinweise geben.

Möglicherweise helfen dir die Hinweise von 666hellish 
Für einen groben Überblick über einige Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten könnte sich auch dieser Artikel  eignen.
Auch gut für vielseitige Inspiration dieser Link


----------



## pharcyde (13. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe! Sind interessante Links.
Habe leider keinen Webspace um Skizzen online zu stellen.
Ist mir ja fast peinlich zu fragen, aber super wär´s natürlich wenn jemand seine Idee
online stellen würde!  

Danke


----------

